# Richtige Pumpenwahl für Wasserkühlung



## Wuukie (5. Juni 2015)

*Richtige Pumpenwahl für Wasserkühlung*

Moin moin,

Ich bin drauf und dran mein System,  dass ich fast  ausschliesslich zum Spielen benutze auf Wakü umzurüsten. Dafür bräuchte ich ein bischen beratung bei der pumpenauswahl und bei der wahl des Radiators,

Gekühltwerden soll ein i7 4770k  den ich atm mit meinem Mugen 4 Luftkühler schon sehr gut im griff habe, jedoch kann ich auf Grund der größe des kühlkörpers nur 2 ram Slots belegen und habe deshalb 2x 8 gb ram  rausnehmen müssen was sich zwar nicht wirklich beim Zocken gemerkt habe jedoch stört es mich irgendwie ^^ . ich habe mal für ne stunde prime 95 laufen lassen und meine cpu kram laut der asus AI suite 3 knapp an die 43 grad bei voller lüfterdrehzahl sogar unter 40 grad(aber durche die kleine lüfter im mainbord die dann bei 6.5t u/min laufen extrem laut).
Übertaktet habe ich nicht, lediglich im uefi auf turbo gestellt meine cpu lief bei 3,49ghz laut cpuz also nicht im boost glaube ich (bei prime) ...aber vorweg ich bin kein experte was oc angeht und habe es auch erstmal nicht vor da ich noch keinen bedraf sehe.
bei Zocken Takte die cpu bis an die 4 ghz (automatisch) und  wird auch wärmer ~ 48°C was ich auf die zusetzliche Graka Abwärem schiebe.

Mein Mainbord ist ein Asus sabertooth z87 welches ja 2 kleine lüfter eingebaut hat.

So jetzt zum eigentlichem Grund und meinen fragen.  Im laufe der woche kommt eine 7990 ins haus geflattert die ich günstig bei ebay schiessen konnte und dann meine 770 lightning ersetzt (welche bei arma 3 schon arg in den seilen hing was ich als helipilot garnicht brauchen kann^^ )  -ASUS HD 7990 XT 2 Aquacomputer kryographics (vernickelte Ausführung) -

Nun habe ich mir diverse wakü komplettparkete angeschaut  am besten gefielen mir die Sets von alphacool  :

Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 480 LT/ST - Set interne Komplett-WasserkÃ¼hlung: Komplett-WasserkÃ¼hlung Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de 

Ich habe nur noch nicht ganz durchblickt wie das mit den Pumpen ist  LT/D5 / DDC /ST /XL und ein paar andere Varianten(ka was das bedäutet), was brauche ich für eine pumpe für mein Vorhaben.  Am liebsten wäre es mir die graka und die cpu zu kühlen  mein Tower ist ein  SSt Rv01

https://www.caseking.de/silverstone-sst-rv01b-w-usb3.0-raven-big-tower-schwarz-window-gesv-283.html

Hier bin ich mir auch nicht sicher wiegroß der radi sein darf damit ich ihn hinten an den Tower schrauben kann (480mm schon zu groß? )ggf könnte ich ja noch einen 2ten 120mm radi oben an die Decke schrauben.  Ich habe auch keine erfahrung was wakü angeht und wie  stark so eine 7990 das Wasser erhitzt bei feurigen gefechten^^ ist es vlt sinnvoll eine aio 120 mm wakü für die cpu only zu nehmen und das gute nexxxos Set nur für die grafikkarte ? oder vlt was ganz anderes besser?  

Meine anforderungs sind:

-Es soll nach möglichkeit nicht lauter werden wie atm.
-Der Pc soll transportfähig bleiben da mein Arbeitskollege schonmal zum Strategischem Wochenende einläd. 
-Und wenn möglich unter 300 euro da meine bessere hälfte  kein verständiss mehr hat ^^ (fürs zocken schon) Soviel schwarzgeld habe ich schon auf seite geschafft^^ 
-und natürlich soll es auch optisch was hermachen da fand ich die NexXxos schon ganz gut mit der agb im Slot vorne.

Schonmal Vielen dank für eine Beratung im vorraus.


.


----------



## Craiden_Scáth (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Richtige Pumpenwahl für Wasserkühlung*

OK also wenn du eine Pumpe für eine Wakü suchst gibt es genau zwei Optionen.

Entweder eine EHEIM Pumpe oder Schrott.


----------



## Thaurial (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Richtige Pumpenwahl für Wasserkühlung*



Craiden_Scáth schrieb:


> OK also wenn du eine Pumpe für eine Wakü suchst gibt es genau zwei Optionen.
> 
> Entweder eine EHEIM Pumpe oder Schrott.



Mal ehrlich. Wenn Du sonst keine Kommentare für den TE hast außer dieser Aussage..


1. Es handelt sich auch bei den Sets um eine erweiterbare Wasserkühlung.
2. lies Dir am besten mal DIESEN Thread durch um einen Einblick zu bekommen
3. 4770k unter 40°C in Prime? Also Du musst auch die Testläufe auch starten? 

Prinzipiell auf jeden Fall ein System nutzen, sonst brauchst Du auch 2 Pumpen, was nicht nötig ist.

Eheim ist sicher nicht schlecht, Laing aber auch nicht.


----------



## Joker_54 (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Richtige Pumpenwahl für Wasserkühlung*

Als Einsteiger ist auch die Magicool DCP-450 eine Option, bisher hab ich den Kauf in keinster Weise bereut. Super Leise und als AGB-Pumpen Kombi unschlagbar günstig.
Man sollte aber auch ein bisschen auf die Größe der WaKü achten, ich denke mehr als 2 GPU's macht das Teil nicht mit


----------



## Wuukie (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Richtige Pumpenwahl für Wasserkühlung*

also kann mich mir ohne groß was zu beachten einfach igendeine eheim pumpe kaufen ? bin mir ja nicht sicher ob die " leistung" der pumpe die in dem set ist ausreicht für cpu und graka .. wäre eine eheim pumpe auch kompatibel oder müsste ich dann komplett umdenken ?


----------



## Thaurial (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Richtige Pumpenwahl für Wasserkühlung*

Mit der Förderleistung der Pumpe wirst Du wenig Probleme haben. Es wird jedoch meistens in den Sets eine eher laute Pumpe mitgeliefert, oder sie hängt direkt im AGB und überträgt die Lautstärke bzw vibrationen somit ans GEhäuse.

Viele Leute haben so eine Eheim oder so eine Laing im Einsatz. Jeweils Upgradefähig.

Optisch was hermachen wird mit 300€ auch eng. Schau dir doch mal den Tip vom Joker an. Von dem Set gibt es viele positive Berichte hier.


----------



## Wuukie (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Richtige Pumpenwahl für Wasserkühlung*

der Link von  Thaurial hilft mir da schon ganz gut vielen dank dafür


----------



## Wuukie (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Richtige Pumpenwahl für Wasserkühlung*

Alphacool NexXxoS Cool Answer 360 DDC/XT - Set interne Komplett-WasserkÃ¼hlung: Komplett-WasserkÃ¼hlung Preisvergleich - Preise bei idealo.de

Da ist ja so eine ddc pumpe dabei und der preis ist auch im rahmen .. dann müsste ich ja nurnoch ein bischen mehr schlauch und ein paar verbindungen besorgen.   würde das den ausreichen für cpu + doppel gpu graka ?


----------



## Thaurial (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Richtige Pumpenwahl für Wasserkühlung*

Nein.

Die Fläche reichtnach der Faustformel nichtmal alleine für die GPU

GPU TDP = 375W
CPU TDP = ~100W

475W TDP

5*120er Fläche wär daher mindestens empfohlen für einen ruhigen Betrieb.

Kannst natürlich erstmal testen und dann sehn ob du mit etwas aufgedrehten Lüfter trotzdem an dein Ziel kommst.

Mit dem Schlauch wirste hinkommen. Egal ob die GPU mit drin ist.


----------



## Wuukie (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Richtige Pumpenwahl für Wasserkühlung*

dann muss ich mal schauen wie ich da mit meinem tower hinkomme,  kann oben unterm dach maximal nen 120 mm hinpacken.    Das mainbord ist um 90° verdreht in dem gehäuse.   Jedoch kann ich hinten denke ich mal nen 360mm radi ranschrauben  vlt ja sogar einen Nr großer konnte ich aber nochnicht rausfinden 

 will nur so schnell es geht bestellen damit ich die grafikkarte, wenn sie kommt gleich in betieb nehmen kann


----------



## Thaurial (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Richtige Pumpenwahl für Wasserkühlung*

Achte auch auf die Dicke der Radiatoren. Das set hat einen 45er drin. Mit Lüfter sind das 70mm - erfordert ne Menge Platz.

Für die Laing würde ich auf jeden Fall noch einen andren Deckel einplanen, damit du dort das 1/4" Schraubgewinde nutzen kannst und die Pumpe leiser wird. (schwerer = besser) Dann brauchst du auch noch 2 Anschlusstüllen.

hiervon KLICK hättest du ggf mehr.

wie gesagt, das Set vom Joker taugt im niedrigen Preissegment wohl mehr als jenes, welches Du rausgesucht hattest.


----------



## Wuukie (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Richtige Pumpenwahl für Wasserkühlung*

Sehr sehr gut sieht das aus, dass werde ich so machen und erstmal only die Graka damit kühlen.
Die cpu binde ich dann später mit ein wenn ich das nötige Kleingeld für zusätzliche Radiatoren unbemerkt auf seite schaffen konnte ^^  

Mit ein bischen fummelei sollte ich unten noch einen 240ger unterbekommen und oben noch einen 120ger wenns sein muss

Auf jeden fall vielen vielen dank


----------



## Wuukie (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Richtige Pumpenwahl für Wasserkühlung*

brauche ich dieses sandwich?  der agb kommt doch in in den laufwerk schacht und die pumpe gleich daran oder nicht?


----------



## Thaurial (5. Juni 2015)

*AW: Richtige Pumpenwahl für Wasserkühlung*

Die pumpe sollte vom agb entkoppelt sein, da der agb meist fest mit dem case verbunden ist. Und die Pumpen stehen meist auf dem Sandwich, damit die auch nicht am Gehäuse brummt.

brauchen - nein. Ist nur zum entkoppeln des systems


----------



## KempA (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Richtige Pumpenwahl für Wasserkühlung*

Die 7€ solltest du aber wirklich investieren.


----------



## HisN (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Richtige Pumpenwahl für Wasserkühlung*

Hat jemand erwähnt das in ARMA3 die Graka wahrscheinlich nicht der Flaschenhals ist?
Einfach mal auf die Auslastung der Graka schauen beim zocken.
Ich würde vermuten, da hast Du viel Geld für NIX rausgeschmissen. Sorry. Hoffentlich bekommste den alten Rotz wieder gut verkauft. CF wird Dir in ARMA3 nämlich gar nix bringen. Ist nun mal leider CPU-Limitiert. Und wie wir alle wissen skaliert weder CF noch SLI im CPU-Limit.

BTT
Ich würde ja zur Zeit sowas empfehlen. 

https://www.caseking.de/aqua-computer-ams-280mm-radiator-inkl.-d5-pumpe-wara-179.html

Stark, leise, kompakt, komplett. Nur für die CPU oder die GPU. Sollte dann das jeweils andere dazukommen, einfach einen weiteren Radi in den Kreislauf einbinden. Die Pumpe läuft bei mir und versorgt sogar einen Gigant 3360 problemlos ohne das sie volle Pulle laufen müsste.

OT
Und zu ARMA3
Nur als kleines Beispiel:
Bild: arma3_2014_11_09_16_0ukuno.png - abload.de
Bild: arma3_2014_11_09_15_3pcup9.png - abload.de
Auf die Auslastung der Grakas achten. (Hier ein SLI-Beispiel, damit es auf die 7990 vom TE passt). In KEINEM Fall (also weder bei 3.8, noch bei 4.5Ghz) würde EINE Grafikkarte komplett ausgelastet. Dementsprechend natürlich auch kein CF/SLI und ich hab da noch eine etwas höhere Auflösung als lächerliches FHD gewählt. Settings sind NATÜRLICH nicht maximal, schafft ja keine CPU. Sichtweite müsste bei etwa 3KM liegen.


----------



## Wuukie (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Richtige Pumpenwahl für Wasserkühlung*

wird sich rausstellen


----------



## HisN (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Richtige Pumpenwahl für Wasserkühlung*

Du hast doch Deine Graka jetzt noch im Rechner. Du musst nur nachschauen, das kostet Dich 10 Minuten. Da braucht sich nix rausstellen.
Ist sie nicht 99% Ausgelastet bekommst Du NICHT EINEN FPS mehr. Klammer Dich nicht an Hoffnungen, sondern schaff Fakten.


----------



## Wuukie (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Richtige Pumpenwahl für Wasserkühlung*

was sollte ich denn austauschen ?


----------



## HisN (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Richtige Pumpenwahl für Wasserkühlung*

Es gibt keine CPU die Arma3 mit hohen Details stemmen kann. Da oben die Screenshots sind mit einem 5960X entstanden.
Du kannst die Wakü für die CPU kaufen, und dann die CPU mit 4.5 oder mehr Mhz laufen lassen. Solange die Graka nicht 99% ausgelastet ist, gibt jedes Mhz mehr Takt mehr FPS. Erst wenn Du bei 99% Last auf der Graka angekommen bist, bringt eine neue Graka Punkte.

ABER BITTE
Schau halt mal kurz nach. Ich vermute ja auch nur, weil ich keine Ahnung habe was eine 770 tatsächlich in Arma3 leistet. Schau bitte nach.


----------



## Wuukie (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Richtige Pumpenwahl für Wasserkühlung*

Wie kann ich mir das ingame anzeigen lassen wir auf deinem screenshot ?


----------



## HisN (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Richtige Pumpenwahl für Wasserkühlung*

In dem Du auf den Link "Beobachte" in meiner Signatur klickst.


----------



## Wuukie (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Richtige Pumpenwahl für Wasserkühlung*

hab GPU z im hintergrund laufen lassen und du hast recht ich bin nur auf max 84% gekommen (falls das aussagekräftig genug ist)


----------



## HisN (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Richtige Pumpenwahl für Wasserkühlung*

Ist es.
Vor der nächsten Kauf-Entscheidung ein Blick darauf werfen, und schon bist Du sicherer in Deinen Entscheidungen.
Noch mal Sorry dafür.

Und jetzt gibt der CPU Feuer, wenn die Wakü da ist


----------



## Wuukie (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Richtige Pumpenwahl für Wasserkühlung*

naja hab die 7990  für 150 bekommen und da ist auch schon ein waküblock drauf .. war immerhin ein schnäppchen^^ 
und vielen dank für die tipps


----------



## Wuukie (6. Juni 2015)

*AW: Richtige Pumpenwahl für Wasserkühlung*

soll ich die wieder verkaufen  oder eher beahlten und die gtx verkloppen ?


----------

